# Frequent Blue Screens of Death



## OwenThomas (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi folks,

I wondered if anyone may be able to help troubleshoot this with me. I've done everything I can think of. Retailer and Manufacturer have been useless. It's really gutting to have spent this amount of money on my self build system and for it to be completely unreliable.

The problem is frequent blue screens of death. Not always the same error, they appear to happen at random. Can be when I'm playing games (my primary computer use) or when simply surfing the web for example.

I'll include my system specs and as much detail about the blue screens after.

OS: Windows Vista 64-bit SP2
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83 GHz
Memory: OCZ 4GB DDR 3 PC3-12800
PSU: Corsair HX 1000W ATX
GFX: ATI Radeon HD 4850 X2


I'm running the latest drivers from Gigabyte's website. I have fresh installed Windows several times, it hasn't made any difference. I've used the BIOS fail safe settings, optimised default settings, it hasn't helped.

I am pretty sure the RAM is not to blame, because I originally had different RAM for this system which was faulty, which I had the retailer replace. The retailer checked the new and current RAM before sending it to me, and I don't get any errors running a memory checker, whereas I was with the previous RAM.

I do not think overheating is the problem either, as the blue screens can occur when not doing anything intensive, like browing the web as I mentioned. CPU and System temperatures are certainly within normal levels when I'm doing this.

While the crashes seem to be rather random and not *too* frequent on their own, they can be reproduced usually within an hour or so of running Prime95 blend test consistently.

Here's as much info about the blue screens I can provide. I have mini dumps available for all of these but don't see a way to attach them to this post.

```
07/05/2009
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C000001D
BCP2:	FFFFF9600018ECC3
BCP3:	FFFFFA6008F89F10
BCP4:	0000000000000000

14/05/2009
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF800020DFE35
BCP3:	FFFFFA6006DA7C40
BCP4:	0000000000000000

24/05/2009
BCCode:	1e
BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:	FFFFFA8004D4DBD9
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

28/05/2009
BCCode:	1e
BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF80001E89D5F
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	00000000000002C4

09/06/2009
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C000001D
BCP2:	FFFFF800020C86C2
BCP3:	FFFFFA60071D8D30
BCP4:	0000000000000000

17/06/2009
BCCode:	1
BCP1:	0000000077B46EAA
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	0000000000FF0000
BCP4:	FFFFFA60087D1CA0

28/06/2009
BCCode:	1a
BCP1:	0000000000005003
BCP2:	FFFFF78000001000
BCP3:	0000000000013755
BCP4:	0000FEC001026EAA

01/07/2009
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0000000000000002
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000008
BCP4:	0000000000000002

02/07/2009
BCCode:	24
BCP1:	0000000000070DB3
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000

08/07/2009
BCCode:	1e
BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000094
BCP2:	FFFFFA6003011CF3
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000001

08/07/2009
BCCode:	50
BCP1:	FFFFDD03CE2D1B98
BCP2:	0000000000000001
BCP3:	FFFFF960000F3740
BCP4:	0000000000000007

13/07/2009
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C000001D
BCP2:	FFFFFA6000E090C3
BCP3:	FFFFFA60095D8D00
BCP4:	0000000000000000

15/07/2009
BCCode:	50
BCP1:	FFFFF4C00B03D8B0
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	FFFFF800020DBFE8
BCP4:	0000000000000007
BCP4:	0000000000000000
```

As I say I'm just at the end of the road with this. I don't know which component is at fault to send back at the retailer, and they won't accept the parts back for a refund now as it's been too long, only for testing and replacement. But I don't think they'll accept/test the whole system.
I can't think of anything else to try, except for testing with separate components individually, but I don't have extra components to do that with.

I would appreciate any help or insight anyone is able to provide. If any further info is needed, please let me know.

Thanks,
Owen


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Before I read anymore, this stopped me in my tracks and I want to make sure it is not a typo.

Is this entry a 1 (one) - as in 0x00000001 = 0x1 ?

```
[font=lucida console]
17/06/2009
[B]BCCode: 1[/B]
BCP1: 0000000077B46EAA
BCP2: 0000000000000000
BCP3: 0000000000FF0000
BCP4: FFFFFA60087D1CA0[/font]
```
If it is a "1" (one), please get this dump file ASAP, zip it up (copy to documents folder, right-click on the file, select "Send to ...Compressed (zipped) folder") - a zip file w/ the same name will be in your Documents folder. Upload & attach.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * The RAR attachment in your 1st post contained the latest dump file. I am looking for the one from ~ 17 June. Please get all for June 17 if the bugcheck is 0x1.


----------



## OwenThomas (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello jcgriff,

Thank you for the reply. This is indeed not a typo. I'm getting the information from Vista's Reports and Solutions interface, a '1' is all that is listed in the BCCode. So I can only assume 0x00000001 was the output on the blue screen at the time.

I've attached the mini dump for this date. I do have them for each date, just there seems to be a limit of 2 attachments.

Thanks a lot for any help.

Owen


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok... 0x1 it is.

I am going to run the dump now.

The reason that I asked is that bugcheck *0x1* = APC_INDEX_MISMATCH = there has been a mismatch in the APC state index.

This is a kernel internal error which occurs on exit from a system call and can occur only on a "checked" build.

Are you familiar with a "checked" build of Vista?

Be right back.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi run memtest86+


----------



## OwenThomas (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks again for the response.

I was not aware of what a Checked build was. I just did some Google searching to enlighten me a little. So I'm by no means familiar.

My version of Vista is the Ultimate edition simply bought from an online retailer, so I don't see why there should be anything remarkable about it.

Owen


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi they may have shipped the wrong disc mistakes happen all the time and can normally be rectified


----------



## OwenThomas (Jul 15, 2009)

I was just mentioning to jcgriff in a PM that I've had this copy since 2007. It was ordered from Amazon and I've been using it on an older computer, it ran flawlessly with no BSODs on that. It's only on my new build which I've had problems. I've yet to try any other OS on my new build. But I can't help feel it's a hardware issue.

Is there anyway to see if my version is 'checked'? I mean the CD-Key is genuine, it's activated with Microsoft. The disc has the genuine holomarks etc. Far as it appears it's plain old Vista Ultimate.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

There are a few tools that will provide more details. I am looking for them now.

I see you have had this Vista version since 2007. It must then be SP0. Where did you obtain SP1 & SP2 from -- Windows Updates? It is possible that SP1 or SP2 is "checked" I think.

What about installed software? I found a version of Firefox that turned out to be a "checked" build -- not Vista. 

I thought upfront in your case that it was Vista b/c the system was new. There I go again with my assumptions. My 8 yr old can tell me what ASSUME means.

JC

.


----------



## OwenThomas (Jul 15, 2009)

Indeed the retail copy I have is SP0. The Service Packs were downloaded through Windows Updates. 

As for installed software, well I have a fair amount, mostly games. My Firefox version is 3.0.11, I've only downloaded it through the official site.

I have a second install of Vista on another Hard Drive. I hadn't done any Windows Updates for it yet, but when I was running prime95 it was also getting blue screens, that was earlier today. So I don't think there is an issue with the Service Packs. I've barely installed any software on that version.

I should also let you know I've had this system for longer than the first blue screen I mentioned in the first post, because I've formatted Windows several times. I've had it back since around February/March. So I've had very clean installs but the problem never goes away.

I'm willing to wager if I put XP on it I'd have the same trouble, but I've yet to try that. I hadn't yet run Memtest86 because I had the RAM replaced as mentioned, and the Vista memory checker indicates no problems. But I'm going to give it a go.

Owen


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

XP may do it. But how about a new copy of [Vista] Windows Server 2008 trial -- 60 days, extendible to 240 days. It is the same build as Vista, uses the same exact SP2 as Vista and you can download it from Microsoft directly. It may take several hours to download. I think it is about 3-4 GB in size. Then you would use a product like ImgBurn to burn a bootable ISO DVD.

This is = Vista SP1; SP2 would come from Windows Updates -

```
6001.18000.080118-1840_amd64fre_Server_en-us-KRMSXFRE_EN_DVD.iso
 2539.9 MB
```
That can be found - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0E-935C-415A-A79C-538E933D5424&displaylang=en

ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

OR -- have you considered Windows 7 x64 ?

The RC, good thru June 2010 I believe, will only be available free until August 22, 2009 - then it goes on sale to the public - http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx

I have tried Windows 7 on most Vista laptops that I own and have had no difficulties outside of a TV remote not working or a fingerprint scanner INOP. Of course, the chioice is yours. I do plan to provide instructions to you along with links to check out your current system further. I think we should go deeper into this.

I am still looking at the dump and I just found another strong indicator of a "checked" build of something - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Break instruction exception - code 80000003 
[/font]
```
That is an NT STATUS code - *0x80000003* - and its literal definition = 

```
[font=lucida console]
STATUS_BREAKPOINT                0x80000003

[/font]
```
JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is the Microsoft Genuine Advantage Diagnostic Tool -

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=56062

You can "Run" it. Click on Continue, then gp thru the screens to review status.

The is another, but I cannot find it at the moment. Also, I have to go out for 1-2 hours.

When you can, please follow the instructions in the following post. It will gather system info for me -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Please zip up the output folder and attach to a near-future post. Thanks.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## OwenThomas (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi again,

Ran the Microsoft Genuine Advantage Diagnostic Tool, it reports that my copy of Windows is Genuine. There were no issues reported.

I've collected the other information you requested and have attached it to this post.

Appreciate the effort.

Owen


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi ok other areas to look at are the hdd you can run a diagnostic on that check mfr support web site,driver verifier which jc can advise on, you can look at testing your voltages i think you get the idea basically go through with a fine tooth comb,it will take time and patience but it is worth doing


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi some links to help you imgburn http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http:...t&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNF1QbenEN8xTdNeBG_77d-M2BeDuQ use it to burn the iso file from http://www.memtest.org/ everest ultimate 
http://www.lavalys.com/ wii help with getting temps and more


----------

